# More 9.1/S2 bugs



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

In transitioning between apps, sometimes my S2 (540) loses its place -- I think it fails to correctly pass the parameters, although it still seems to know how many levels to pop. This happens both with the Java sample apps from TiVo's SDK and with my HME for Python.

Also, the Pictures app from the Java SDK performs very badly on my S2 -- the fade in/out mostly doesn't work, a couple of images are skipped altogether, and several error messages are returned.

Unlike the Animate/Effects problem, I haven't tested these on an S2 running an earlier software version. But, given that the Java SDK was originally developed for the S2, I'd be suprised if these bugs weren't 9.1-specific (or at least, arose in some relatively recent version).


----------

